

Thoughts on an open Twitter replacement: Concentrate on what's done poorly - arpit
http://www.arpitonline.com/blog/2011/03/14/thoughts-on-an-open-twitter-replacement-concentrate-on-whats-done-poorly/

======
zoowar
<https://identi.ca/>

